# Shark Fishing is the pass



## like2spd (Nov 7, 2007)

Ive only caught 1 shark out of the 2 times Ive taken my boat out fishing for sharks. My boat is a 16' SeaRay Bowrider so Im not even sure of its capability in the Gulf, but on last Sunday night at 23:00 i am in the pass about 500 yards away from the shore of Ft. McCray (spelling?) in about 14ft (rough guess) of water. I tied up a bag of frozen chum from walmart to the bow cleat and out a couple pogies out on my lines. I only have spinning rods, and uses 20lb line with 6 oz lead, swivel, 3ft 80 steel leader, and the biggest hook at walmart . I toss the lines out in the current (which was heading south pretty fast) and let it rest about40-60 ft away from the boat. 3 hours pass and the only thing caught was this massive cat fish.Look at the picture... you think I should have moved farther to the west towards ftmccray, is 500 yrds too far out, also no moon showing... Basically if you guys know what Im doing wrong and know what I can do right please help me out thanks! -David


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Its tough man... sounds like you really weren't doing anything wrong, just that the sharks didn't show. It seems every time I specifically try to target SHARKS, I never catch the first. I always inadvertenly catch them while fishing for other species. One tip--- forget about frozen mullet, frozen anything. Catch a fish from the water you are fishing in (I've done great with King Mack Filets) and hook him on... the sharks like fresh fish, and especially whatever is running in that area. Just don't use bull reds for bait :nonono ha


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Yep what Josh said. If anything, I would have made that catfish into chum.


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Yep- use fresh caught bait: hardtails, jacks, big pinfish, ladyfish, menhaden. Use fresh mullet when you can't catch any bait. I usually bring 3 or 4 out here just in case.

Move directly in front of the Ft Pickens pier about 50-75 yards (which will put you 100 yards east of the red bouy. Pretty much do as you did before with the chum. I like to float a bait, assisted by the current only, and also a weighted bait.

i caught 7 sharks in a 48 hr period there, during last shark tourney. But hold on- there's some biggins there, and I've been stripped before!

Good luck and bring the camera :takephoto!


----------



## Lucky Dawg (Oct 6, 2007)

I think the Red Tide and cold weather are alsohurting inshore fishing.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I've hooked several INSIDE the pass off Ft. Pickens, one jumped about 3 ft before he bit the leader through.

Great fun if it's too rough on the outside.

Good chum really helps. Last time I had caught some bobos offshore.

I chunked them up and ground in a hand-grinder. Made a nasty, slushy chum.

Really effective.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

If you want some consistent action on the tackle your using I'd try around the old coast guard station at Ft. Pickens about a mile down from the pier. The water is deep and we seem to take alot of sharks from that area. Use a floating bait and drag one on the bottom. It's gettin late in the year though so get after em forthe water temp drops any more.


----------



## like2spd (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks for the tips guys. let me know if anyone want to go out tom or saturday to show me the ropes. We could take my boat unless ur more comfortable on your own...


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

fresh bait should make a diferenc if your planing on a chum slick working try to put it out at least an hour before you rily start fishing on an out goweing tide or north wind if eny of your buddys ketch a shark before you go take the belly stripp out of it and take it out on a big rod you wont ketch many but the one you ketch will be big my sealf I dont use eny thing but bonita and mullet all the outher dosent seam to produce enything if you can runn out in the gulf early in the morning wen the bonitas ar thick try to ketch about 5 of them and if you can ketch a big ray try one of each that workes for me


----------

